# Domestic/wild cross?



## bonfire2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

I saw a video about someone that said they had a wild cottontail and a domestic rabbit cross. But a lot of people were commenting on it saying wild and domestic rabbits can't cross breed? Do any of y'all have experience or know if they could or couldn't? I always thought they could but when I read the opposite it kinda confused me a little.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have heard/read that they cannot reproduce when bred because of a difference in chromosomes.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know why they couldn't. It's not like they are a separate species. Dogs, coyotes and wolves can all interbreed so I don't see why rabbits couldn't

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Domestic rabbits are European Hares. They can not cross breed with American rabbits which ARE a different species. It's like trying to cross sheep and goats...


----------



## bonfire2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

Well that does make sense!  Thats pretty cool though, I had no idea.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a friend who likes to buy domestic rabbits and release them in her neighborhood because she thinks they're cute. They've crossbred with the wild ones.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They've just adapted, it can't happen.

American wild rabbits: Genus, Sylvilagus Species, (Name varies)

Domestic rabbit: Genus, Oryctolagus Species, (Cuniculus)

Not only are they not the same species, they are not even the same genus.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Crossbreeding between genera is possible and there is anecdotal evidence that suggests domestic and wild rabbits can produce mule offspring at least some of the time.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Crossbreeding between genera is possible and there is anecdotal evidence that suggests domestic and wild rabbits can produce mule offspring at least some of the time.


That is correct, believe it or not, sheep and goats also can produce mule hybrids! I looked into a ram for my goats once, but the offspring's mortality rate is not good, they are interesting looking critters!


----------



## goat-lover (Dec 27, 2014)

I saved a wild rabbit once in raised him in at the time I was raising dutch rabbits in heard you couldn't breed them so I put my Lil cotton tail in their with one my Dutch doe in she had 5 kits I sold 4 of them in breed him 8 more times in they all looked like a wild rabbit but the strange thing was all but 
One was a girl the rest was boys I still have him he is 7 years old now I breed them so I'm pretty sure you can I've even heard you couldn't breed mountain goats,ibex's,markors with goats but guess what they are all goats so im pretty sure they can


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

Sheep and goats can crossbreed, to get a geep. So I'm certain wild and domesticated rabbits have a shot. Even Mallard ducks and Muscovy ducks can interbreed and get muleards. 

I wouldn't rule it out, I have outdoor does and it's not uncommon to see wild hares trying to court them.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

It can - and does happen sometimes. I have seen the results, as my cousins had some domesticated bunnies in outdoor cages that apparently lacked enough of a barrier, and it was downright odd to see a half-wild bunny with black and white spots as well as the wild agouti coat in the field next door!


----------

